
An In-Depth Look at Our Docker and ECS Stack for Golang - kiyanwang
https://medium.com/smsjunk/an-in-depth-look-at-our-docker-and-ecs-stack-for-golang-b89dfe7cff5c
======
mankash666
Hi - how are you able to read SMS on iOS? That seems central to spam filtering

